# B-Band Converter Test Channel



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

The B-Band Converter Test Channel is up. (Channel 499) If you get a "searching for Sat signal" then it is installed correctly.

Must be getting close!

Update per RobertE


> 499 is still being tweaked.
> 
> Only the H20-600 with 0F14 or newer will show the slide or searching message.
> Only the HR20-700 with 0166 or newer will show the slide or searching message.
> ...


----------



## D*HR-20 (Jan 7, 2007)

What channel number?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Oops, left that out. Channel 499


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Will SWM users get the same message since it eliminates the need for the B-Band converters?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm using an SWM, and I get the searching for satellite message on 499, no BBC installed.

Carl


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I'm using an SWM, and I get the searching for satellite message on 499, no BBC installed.
> 
> Carl


Then all is well.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. I guess from the wording this only confirms that the
b band converters are properly installed, but not that they work.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm not sure how well a searching for signal message is "proving" anything.
Because it doesn't get anything it's working?
This is not how I would test or prove something.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

VOS, probably that you wouldn't even get the channel if it were not talking to something.

The message says that you would get an information slide to order a converter.

BTW, using SWM and it is working as it should.


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

I just tried it on my H20 without the BBC and got a nice slide telling me that I need a BBC to continue receiving HD and how to get one for free from D*.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jclarke9999 said:


> I just tried it on my H20 without the BBC and got a nice slide telling me that I need a BBC to continue receiving HD and how to get one for free from D*.


Call them & tell them your installer didn't do his job. They "should" mail you one.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, pressing INFO and selecting MORE INFO does display something useful:

*"B-Band Converter Test Channel"

New HD content requires a B-Band Converter attached to each Satellite-In port on your receiver. If you see Searching for Satellite Signal, it is correctly installed. If you see an information slide then you need to order one.*​
It doesn't account for those who DON'T have BBCs because they are using SWM switches, but I guess the end-result is the same: if you have "Searching", you're good to go.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

drew2k said:


> Well, pressing INFO and selecting MORE INFO does display something useful:
> 
> *"B-Band Converter Test Channel"
> 
> ...


Yeah. Just insert the word "may" in front of "requires" and that would cover the SWM folks. Of course, those aren't available yet except to those that are testing them and we know what to do in that case. I hope.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm not sure how well a searching for signal message is "proving" anything.
> Because it doesn't get anything it's working?
> This is not how I would test or prove something.


You're right. It probably would be more user-friendly to put up "b band converters properly installed" message instead of the "searching for signal" response.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

gpg said:


> You're right. It probably would be more user-friendly to put up "b band converters properly installed" message instead of the "searching for signal" response.


Not sure they could. Think about it. If it is testing the b-band converter, there would have to be signal there to put up a real message. There is no signal yet. Not until the satellite is operational. I would think they are just testing the communication with the LNB. And the LNB would say "I am here but I can't find the satellite!"


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

You may be right, but ignorant as I am about this stuff, if they can put up a screen that says you need a bbc (see post 11) when there is no communication with the lnb, couldn't they put up something else when there is even if "searching for signal" also apppears?


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

gpg said:


> You may be right, but ignorant as I am about this stuff, if they can put up a screen that says you need a bbc (see post 11) when there is no communication with the lnb, couldn't they put up something else when there is even if "searching for signal" also apppears?


You'd think so, but then again, I'm not a programmer.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

They would need two channels then:

Ch. 499 displays a slide to those who AREN'T properly configured, telling them to order free BBCs, but if you're already set up properly, you get "Searching ..."

Ch. 498 (for example) could display a confirmation slide to those who ARE set up properly, congratulating them that they are ready to see all the new channels coming this fall from DirecTV. However, if you're not set up properly, you get "Searching ..."

In both cases, the INFO banner should remind the user to check the OTHER channel for more information...

So ... when should we expect channel 498 to go live?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

gpg said:


> You may be right, but ignorant as I am about this stuff, if they can put up a screen that says you need a bbc (see post 11) when there is no communication with the lnb, couldn't they put up something else when there is even if "searching for signal" also apppears?


Maybe, but I think it would require something coming down from the satellite, that doesn't exist.

They probably could add something that says "If I am on channel 499 and I get a 771, then put this card up" but that would probably require an update to the code the machine is running.

What is there now is standard code. There is channel information in the banner. There is the 771 error and there is the channel not available error message codes.

This is all conjecture but it makes sense to me.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

drew2k said:


> So ... when should we expect channel 498 to go live?


Wow! It is! Oh, it is just the sports schedule channel.


----------



## BisonZeke (Oct 25, 2006)

Do these need to be activated? I have them installed at the receiver, but I still got the slide when tuning to 499. Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

BisonZeke said:


> Do these need to be activated? I have them installed at the receiver, but I still got the slide when tuning to 499. Any suggestions?
> Thanks!


Call D* and have them send you replacement BBC's. Sounds like yours is/are defective.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

drew2k said:


> Ch. 498 (for example) could display a confirmation slide to those who ARE set up properly, congratulating them that they are ready to see all the new channels coming this fall from DirecTV. However, if you're not set up properly, you get "Searching ..."


They couldn't have this channel, because there are no satellites that broadcast on the frequencies that the BBCs are needed for.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

BisonZeke said:


> Do these need to be activated? I have them installed at the receiver, but I still got the slide when tuning to 499. Any suggestions?
> Thanks!


You have them close to the receiver and on both satellite inputs (no need on OTA input)?

What tuner does it say it is having trouble with?

Try swapping them. Maybe one is bad.

I never installed mine so I don't know...they can only be installed one way, yes?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> You have them close to the receiver and on both satellite inputs (no need on OTA input)?
> 
> What tuner does it say it is having trouble with?
> 
> ...


It would be pretty hard to install them backwards.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> It would be pretty hard to install them backwards.


You could connect the short cable end to the wall jack, and then plug the receiver into the other side.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> You could connect the short cable end to the wall jack, and then plug the receiver into the other side.


It's pretty clear how they are supposed to be installed. Okay,so it's not *physically* hard to do it backwards.....


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> It's pretty clear how they are supposed to be installed.


It is, I was just showing a scenario that could possibly happen.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Wow! It is! Oh, it is just the sports schedule channel.


Dang. I should peek before I post ...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> They couldn't have this channel, because there are no satellites that broadcast on the frequencies that the BBCs are needed for.


This makes sens now when I think of it in context. Give it a month or two, though, and when the new sat is up, then maybe they can roll out a "confirmation" channel for BBC frequencies ...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

drew2k said:


> Give it a month or two, though, and when the new sat is up, then maybe they can roll out a "confirmation" channel for BBC frequencies ...


There will be "up to 100" confirmation channels for the BBCs.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> There will be "up to 100" confirmation channels for the BBCs.


True, and I can't wait!  We won't need no stinkin' confirmation if we can see the actual channel!


----------



## BobbyK (May 26, 2007)

BisonZeke said:


> Do these need to be activated? I have them installed at the receiver, but I still got the slide when tuning to 499. Any suggestions?
> Thanks!


I have two HR20s, 4 BBCs install and it says I don't. I find it hard to believe that I have 4 bad B-Band Converters.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

BobbyK said:


> I have two HR20s, 4 BBCs install and it says I don't. I find it hard to believe that I have 4 bad B-Band Converters.


Do you have a 5 LNB dish and a wideband multiswitch?


----------



## BobbyK (May 26, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Do you have a 5 LNB dish and a wideband multiswitch?


Slimline


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

BobbyK said:


> Slimline


Well, I don't know what to tell you. The BBCs are either bad, or hooked up incorrectly. If you're sure they're hooked up correctly, just order four new ones from DirecTV. They're free, so you have nothing to lose.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

BobbyK said:


> I have two HR20s, 4 BBCs install and it says I don't. I find it hard to believe that I have 4 bad B-Band Converters.


How old are the BBCs? The first ones introduced were shipped with the connectors bent back almost 180°, and there was some concern that there could be signal degradation over time due to the stress on the wiring. If you're handy and have the right tools, you can replace the connecting cables on the BBC's yourself to test them. (Yeah, the likelihood that all four are bad is still hard to believe ...)

Also, I found out from my tech when I was having MPEG4 problems that there are jumpers within the BBCs that can be changed, but I don't know how or to what end, or what the proper configuration is.

Best thing is to call DirecTV and mention you need four BBCs - don't even mention you already have them.


----------



## BobbyK (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Jeremy, it would be hard to hook them up incorrect.


----------



## BobbyK (May 26, 2007)

drew2k said:


> How old are the BBCs? The first ones introduced were shipped with the connectors bent back almost 180°, and there was some concern that there could be signal degradation over time due to the stress on the wiring. If you're handy and have the right tools, you can replace the connecting cables on the BBC's yourself to test them. (Yeah, the likelihood that all four are bad is still hard to believe ...)
> 
> Also, I found out from my tech when I was having MPEG4 problems that there are jumpers within the BBCs that can be changed, but I don't know how or to what end, or what the proper configuration is.
> 
> Best thing is to call DirecTV and mention you need four BBCs - don't even mention you already have them.


I got them last Aug and Sept. They did come in a little box bent back with a rubber band around them.


----------



## ohiosnowman (May 9, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> The B-Band Converter Test Channel is up. (Channel 499) If you get a "searching for Sat signal" then it is installed correctly.
> 
> Must be getting close!


I tuned to 499 and got nothing. No searching, no slide. I have a H20 with converter installed.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

ohiosnowman said:


> I tuned to 499 and got nothing. No searching, no slide. I have a H20 with converter installed.


Can you see the channel banner and info?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

BobbyK said:


> Thanks Jeremy, it would be hard to hook them up incorrect.


Don't shoot me for this but: 
Do you have them connected to the back of the receiver or somewhere else "up stream"?


----------



## BobbyK (May 26, 2007)

Back of the receivers.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Do the BBCs act like the SWM in that you have to reboot after you install them?

Just shooting in the dark here.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ohiosnowman said:


> I tuned to 499 and got nothing. No searching, no slide. I have a H20 with converter installed.


Your *H-20* may not have the software for this "test" yet.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Do the BBCs act like the SWM in that you have to reboot after you install them?


No, they are passive devices.


----------



## ohiosnowman (May 9, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> No, they are passive devices.


I have them installed. And yes, I can see the Banner once tuning to that channel but after it goes away there is nothing.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

drew2k said:


> Also, I found out from my tech when I was having MPEG4 problems that there are jumpers within the BBCs that can be changed, but I don't know how or to what end, or what the proper configuration is.


No jumpers inside the BBCs.

If your cable is damaged or you think it is, it is pretty simple to replace it. Just take a small flathead screwdrive and pop open the plastic case. You can then undo the F-connecter that is inside the BBC.

I would make the replacement jumper as close to the same length as the original. While a longer or shorter one may work, why tempt fate?


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Does the searching screen mean that both BBCs are working?
If you get a failure notice (as I have on one HR20), how can we tell which one is bad?


----------



## surfbird (Sep 10, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Call them & tell them your installer didn't do his job. They "should" mail you one.


Come on.. don't blame the technician for everything.. all of you folks had it in box & ignored it or never installed and then some that did. took it off becuase your signal strength is lower..

It doesn't matter what u tell the rep.. just quit trying to find someone to blame..

It will be ordered for free no matter what you say, that is the only option in the ordering system & YES.. it can be ordered even for technical issue.. this bbc can go defective or like some bright soul the other day.. decided to change out the connector on his because he didn't like the screw on type..

Hmmn.. anyone know that if you don't like the screwy factor.. go & get an adapter that screws into it so it is now a pop on one..

Sorry, not meaning to rant.. but WE don't have to BLAME anyone in this case to resolve OK.. thanks. Robin


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

surfbird said:


> Come on.. don't blame the technician for everything.. all of you folks had it in box & ignored it or never installed and then some that did. took it off becuase your signal strength is lower..
> 
> It doesn't matter what u tell the rep.. just quit trying to find someone to blame..
> 
> ...


But the installer was responsible for installing it. And verifying it was installed correctly.

Unfortunately for you, too many installers are not following the proper procedure, so the whole lot looks bad. I'm sorry it is that way, but it is.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> But the installer was responsible for installing it. And verifying it was installed correctly.
> 
> Unfortunately for you, too many installers are not following the proper procedure, so the whole lot looks bad. I'm sorry it is that way, but it is.
> 
> ...


That may be true, but just search the many, many threads here where a lot of users have been advised to remove the BBCs.

Not to mention all the refurb units that were sent out that users swapped themselves.

No need to throw all the installers under the bus for this issue. There are plenty of other issues for that. :nono:


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

Since channel 498 was mentioned in this thread, why would I get the following message on 498:

"This program includes content protection that restricts viewing on the television attached to your DIRECTV receiver's HDMI connector."


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

On all of my HR-20's I get the searching for sat signal" but it also adds "on Sat In s".

Is that ok?


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

Or should I say "on Sat in 2"


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Which ever tuner is in use will be displayed. I checked both tuners and saw the confirmation that both are working


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

machavez00;974/369 said:


> Which ever tuner is in use will be displayed. I checked both tuners and saw the confirmation that both are working


I guess I'm missing the obvious, but once we tune to 499, aren't we switching tuners?
So how do you check both?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I had to tune to two channels , set both to record, tune to channel 499 and pick one to change. I got lucky and picked the one that was not the active tuner I checked the first time


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> I had to tune to two channels , set both to record, tune to channel 499 and pick one to change. I got lucky and picked the one that was not the active tuner I checked the first time


Pretty clever. Then you can keep trying and knock off the 2nd recording.

But shouldn't the screen be able to tell us if both are working, or at least ID input 1 or 2?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

It says look for signal in sat input 1 or sat 2


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> It says look for signal in sat input 1 or sat 2


I knew I was missing something.

"Searching for signal on Satellite In 2..."

Must be too tired today. Didn't read that as satellite input 2.
Thought it was the start of some coding.

Thanks.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Smuuth said:


> Since channel 498 was mentioned in this thread, why would I get the following message on 498:
> 
> "This program includes content protection that restricts viewing on the television attached to your DIRECTV receiver's HDMI connector."


That indicates that the copy protection has been enabled on that channel and that your TV is somehow not responding correctly, i believe. Which make, model and year is your TV? What resolutions have you enabled? Are you using Native mode?

And try unplugging the HDMI cable and plugging it back in.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> That indicates that the copy protection has been enabled on that channel and that your TV is somehow not responding correctly, i believe. Which make, model and year is your TV? What resolutions have you enabled? Are you using Native mode?
> 
> And try unplugging the HDMI cable and plugging it back in.
> 
> ...


I made a thread about this in the CE forum: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90041


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

gpg said:


> You may be right, but ignorant as I am about this stuff, if they can put up a screen that says you need a bbc (see post 11) when there is no communication with the lnb, couldn't they put up something else when there is even if "searching for signal" also apppears?


If you don't have a B-Band convertor in place (or a SWM) then your receiver DOES see a signal for channel 499, but is on the corresponding frequency in the A band.

So, they put the slide up on the A band channel, and if the B Band convertor is not installed, you get the slide.

The only "gotcha" is if the B-Band convertor switches out the A Band signal, but doesn't pass any B Band signal. That you wouldn't know until there is an actual B Band signal.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

What would a multiswitch have to do with it. I do not have a multiswitch at all and I am getting the searching for signal message.

From my understanding hee in this very forum you only need a multiswitch if you have more than two receivers. Otherwise the dish itself habldes what the multiswitch would handle in the case of pogramming.



Jeremy W said:


> Do you have a 5 LNB dish and a wideband multiswitch?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Mixer said:


> What would a multiswitch have to do with it.


If he had a regular old multiswitch (that didn't support Ka), it might cause the test to fail. I don't know how the test works exactly, so I don't know if that would be the case or not.

If there is no multiswitch, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> That indicates that the copy protection has been enabled on that channel and that your TV is somehow not responding correctly, i believe. Which make, model and year is your TV? What resolutions have you enabled? Are you using Native mode?
> 
> And try unplugging the HDMI cable and plugging it back in.
> 
> ...


I will put my answers in Jeremy W's thread to keep this one on topic.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I noticed that the test channel is in 1080i, same for everyone else?


----------



## Sing1gniS (Jan 14, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> I noticed that the test channel is in 1080i, same for everyone else?


720P for me.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

1080i for me using native off.


----------



## SuperTech1 (Jan 9, 2007)

I received a recorded message phone call today letting me know I would need BBC's installed for HD content very soon and how I could get some if I didn't already have them installed.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Sing1gniS said:


> 720P for me.


just checked the info screen on my set and it says 720p. Looks like the indicator bug is not fixed


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

SuperTech1 said:


> I received a recorded message phone call today letting me know I would need BBC's installed for HD content very soon and how I could get some if I didn't already have them installed.


I've received two of those calls.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

I feel sorry for the CSR's when the new mpeg4 HD channels start up. Here is my prediction of what many calls will be like:

_I'm not getting the new HD channels_
Do you have the BBC installed?

_You mean the British tv channel?_
No, the broad band converter

_What is that?_
It is a small gray box connected to the back of your receiver

_I don't know if I have that_
Can you check the back of the receiver?

_I can't find it, maybe I need a tech_
We will send you some BBC's...call us back if you have problems installing them


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Excellent! Thanks for the clarification.



Jeremy W said:


> If he had a regular old multiswitch (that didn't support Ka), it might cause the test to fail. I don't know how the test works exactly, so I don't know if that would be the case or not.
> 
> If there is no multiswitch, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I have an HR20-100 installed 2 weeks ago. Both BBCs are installed directly behind the receiver as they should be. I have a slimline dish with no other multiswitches in the setup (lines go directly from dish to HR20 and SD-DVR80). I get all my MPEG4 local HDs and YES HD and SNY HD which are also MPEG4 without a problem.

I checked channel 499 tonight and when I first tuned to it I got the black screen and "searching for satellite on tuner 2 call ext 771..." which I originally thought was bad until I read all of this thread and found out that that message is a good sign. So I then tuned back to 499 and got the slide saying my "BBCs are NOT installed" and to go to directv.com/bbc to order them for free. This time I checked both tuners doing the set both channels to record and then switch back and forth method described by machavez00 (great minds think alike!).

So how can in the manner of 10 minutes my BBCs go from working to not working? Should I order 2 more?


----------



## crendall (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a Slimline dish with a WB68 switch and when I tuned to 499 the first time I got a blank screen for about 10 seconds and then a screen for a few seconds that said I don't have the BBCs installed, even though I do, and then a couple seconds later it said "searching for satellite". Now when I go channel 499 it just comes up with "searching for satellite" right away.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I just checked again and am now getting the 'searching for signal on satellite in 1 ext 771' message. I then checked satellite in 2 and got the 'searching for signal message' on it as well. I'm glad both appear to be working now, but why did I get the slide telling me to order new BBCs 30 minutes ago? I made no changes whatsoever to my setup between then and now. 

Makes me nervous that these BBCs will sometimes work and sometimes won't when the new HD channels start broadcasting.


----------



## untouchable (Jun 24, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Call them & tell them your installer didn't do his job. They "should" mail you one.


Forget calling. If you go to directv.com/bbc you can go to the bottom of the page and order one online without calling.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

mcbeevee said:


> I feel sorry for the CSR's when the new mpeg4 HD channels start up. Here is my prediction of what many calls will be like:
> 
> _I'm not getting the new HD channels_
> Do you have the BBC installed?
> ...


I received a phone call today from my local installer describing the BBC and where to find them on the receiver...anyone else?

Maybe in an effort to head off any of these CSR nightmares...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

MikeR said:


> I received a phone call today from my local installer describing the BBC and where to find them on the receiver...anyone else?
> 
> Maybe in an effort to head off any of these CSR nightmares...


A lot of members have reported they have received the call including myself.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I have Ironwood Communication, so no phone call, as they really don't give a damn, but "we" pretty much knew that from their installations. YMMV


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> I have Ironwood Communication, so no phone call, as they really don't give a damn, but "we" pretty much knew that from their installations. YMMV


Ironwood Communcations in Colorado is a whole different animal. I have read of some of the horror stories from California but here I (and others) have had a great experience with Ironwood.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

MikeR said:


> I received a phone call today from my local installer describing the BBC and where to find them on the receiver...anyone else?
> 
> Maybe in an effort to head off any of these CSR nightmares...


It's just D* getting on the HSPs backsides to get these things installed now instead of Sep when D10 goes live. D* is expecting a billion services calls once D10 lights up. ok, maybe a billion service calls is a bit much, but they are expecting a lot of them. As a matter of fact, on every service call now, where the customer has a KA/KU odu & H20/HR20 we are supposed to re-dither the dish (doesn't matter if the service call is for alignment) and install BBCs if they don't have them on already.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Smuuth said:


> Ironwood Communications in Colorado is a whole different animal. I have read of some of the horror stories from California but here I (and others) have had a great experience with Ironwood.


I'm glad for you as they really could be as bad everywhere. :lol:


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

I had to have one replaced yesterday for the new HR20-100 I got last week. I had a problem with ESPN2HD and Discovery HD Theater - sometimes I couldn't even tune to them and they weren't in the guide, other times they were in the guide but I'd get the "searching for sat. signal" message when I went to the channel. After some testing on the phone with tech support, we figured out the problem was with the signal going to one of the tuners. I did some further diagnosis on my own over the weekend and narrowed it down to the converter, glad that it wasn't somewhere else along my cable path. Made it an easy job for the DirecTV guy, he was in and out in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> The B-Band Converter Test Channel is up. (Channel 499) If you get a "searching for Sat signal" then it is installed correctly.
> 
> Must be getting close!


5ch SWM tester checking in. My BBC test passed with flying colors here in the great state of CA!


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the link to order these! Have one bad one in my system.


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

The H20-100: This receiver will display a black screen on channel 499 whether b-band coverter are installed and working properly or not. This will change in mid July when with a software release.

The HR20-100: If you have international services (95 dish) or if you get locals from the 72.5 dish, channel 499 will not accurately reflect whether the b-band converter(s) are installed and working properly.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

cavihitts said:


> The H20-100: This receiver will display a black screen on channel 499 whether b-band coverter are installed and working properly or not. This will change in mid July when with a software release.


I have an H20-100, and I can confirm that the latest CE release shows the Searching for Satellite Signal message like it's supposed to.


----------



## cdavis (Aug 11, 2006)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is the purpose of the BBC? When I upgraded to HD and the HR-20 a few months back, the installer told me I did not need the BBCs and he did not install them. Smartly, I kept both and did not follow his instruction to toss them.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

cdavis said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is the purpose of the BBC? When I upgraded to HD and the HR-20 a few months back, the installer told me I did not need the BBCs and he did not install them. Smartly, I kept both and did not follow his instruction to toss them.


You will need them to receive the new MPEG4 HD channels launching this fall.


----------



## cdavis (Aug 11, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> You will need them to receive the new MPEG4 HD channels launching this fall.


So, as of today, they serve no purpose?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

cdavis said:


> So, as of today, they serve no purpose?


As of today, the only thing the BBCs will do is allow your receiver to pass the test on channel 499. Come September, you won't receive any of the new HD channels without the BBCs. So it would be a good idea to install them right now and make sure that you pass the test, so you're ready.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cdavis said:


> So, as of today, they serve no purpose?


Until the new SATs come and are using Ka-lo band [250 - 750 MHz], there is nothing for the *B B*and *C*onverters to "convert".


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> I just checked again and am now getting the 'searching for signal on satellite in 1 ext 771' message. I then checked satellite in 2 and got the 'searching for signal message' on it as well. I'm glad both appear to be working now, but why did I get the slide telling me to order new BBCs 30 minutes ago? I made no changes whatsoever to my setup between then and now.
> 
> Makes me nervous that these BBCs will sometimes work and sometimes won't when the new HD channels start broadcasting.


Anyone have any insights as to why I failed the channel 499 test, and then 30 minutes later I passed without making any changes whatsoever?

Don't get me wrong, I'm glad I passed, but it makes me nervous that I may intermittently fail which would make me very mad once the HD channels are broadcasting.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> Anyone have any insights as to why I failed the channel 499 test, and then 30 minutes later I passed without making any changes whatsoever?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm glad I passed, but it makes me nervous that I may intermittently fail which would make me very mad once the HD channels are broadcasting.


When I first connected the BBCs to the HR20 that didn't have them (as many others have reported, the installer told me I didn't need them. He even disconnected the BBCs I had hooked up--left over from a swapped DVR--in preparation for the install), I got the "order" screen. I didn't have time to check the connections or swap the BBCs, but when I checked again several hours later, the BBCs were working on both tuners.

My other HR20, which had the BBCs connected all along, gave me the connected screen.

So perhaps there needs to be a time lag before the BBCs register properly? Some internal sequence?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

lucky13 said:


> So perhaps there needs to be a time lag before the BBCs register properly? Some internal sequence?


Possible. Mine had been installed for the 2 weeks that I've had my HR20. I guess as long as they keep working (I'll periodically check channel 499) there's not too much to worry about.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

OK, so quick question here. I have a "Slimline" dish and my BBC's installed on an HR20-700, but the switch in the middle is a Zinwell SAM-4803. It's NOT a wideband switch.

Last time I called DirecTV, I was told that the multiswitch had "nothing to do with it" - are they full of it (as I expect) or are they right?

I hate having to fight with the CSR's... it's really frustrating that I know more about how this technology works than they do.

--DM


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> OK, so quick question here. I have a "Slimline" dish and my BBC's installed on an HR20-700, but the switch in the middle is a Zinwell SAM-4803. It's NOT a wideband switch.
> 
> Last time I called DirecTV, I was told that the multiswitch had "nothing to do with it" - are they full of it (as I expect) or are they right?
> 
> ...


Yes you need to swap out the MS you have for a Zinwell WB68. It is a free upgrade.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm sorry for asking if this has been addressed elsewhere...I couldn't find it.

If D* knew we would need the BBCs for the MPEG4 channels, why didn't they have them manufactured inside the HR20s so we didn't have to worry about this? Is there some sort of limitation with the internal hardware?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

jutley said:


> I'm sorry for asking if this has been addressed elsewhere...I couldn't find it.
> 
> If D* knew we would need the BBCs for the MPEG4 channels, why didn't they have them manufactured inside the HR20s so we didn't have to worry about this? Is there some sort of limitation with the internal hardware?


Not sure if this has anything to do with it or not. But if you use a SWM you have to remove them because the SWM takes care of it.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jutley said:


> If D* knew we would need the BBCs for the MPEG4 channels, why didn't they have them manufactured inside the HR20s so we didn't have to worry about this? Is there some sort of limitation with the internal hardware?


The HR20 and the H20 are designed to work with the upcoming single-wire multiswitch, where the BBCs are not needed. So instead of building in complex stuff inside the box to switch the BBC functionality on and off, they just made them external.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

good question


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

jutley said:


> I'm sorry for asking if this has been addressed elsewhere...I couldn't find it.
> 
> If D* knew we would need the BBCs for the MPEG4 channels, why didn't they have them manufactured inside the HR20s so we didn't have to worry about this? Is there some sort of limitation with the internal hardware?


I think there are 2 reasons.

1) If the BBC broke then you wouldn't have to replace the entire unit

2) There is a new multiswitch in the works that will allow you to run a single wire to the HR20 that also eliminates the need for the BBC. So the BBC was a stop-gap fix until the new switch is released.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

say-what said:


> If the BBC broke then you wouldn't have to replace the entire unit


That really has nothing to do with it.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the quick answers!

I'd sure like to try out one o' them new fangled SWM gizmos.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Yes you need to swap out the MS you have for a Zinwell WB68. It is a free upgrade.


I'm having trouble convincing DirecTV that they need to be replaced - at all ... I'll try again tonight.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> I'm having trouble convincing DirecTV that they need to be replaced - at all ... I'll try again tonight.


I would call and ask for a supervisor.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

directv.com/bbc

No need to call, just enter how many you need.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

cavihitts said:


> The H20-100: This receiver will display a black screen on channel 499 whether b-band coverter are installed and working properly or not. This will change in mid July when with a software release.
> 
> The HR20-100: If you have international services (95 dish) or if you get locals from the 72.5 dish, channel 499 will not accurately reflect whether the b-band converter(s) are installed and working properly.


i was told by a csr that on my 2 H20-100 boxes that i should have this message already?(Totally opposite of whats posted here) 
So i'm a bit confused on this.
I have my bbcs installed on my receivers already but no message. Just a Black screen.
I ordered 2 online so i will see in 4-6 weeks when i get them.


----------



## eaglesfan27 (Jun 17, 2007)

cavihitts said:


> The H20-100: This receiver will display a black screen on channel 499 whether b-band coverter are installed and working properly or not. This will change in mid July when with a software release.
> 
> The HR20-100: If you have international services (95 dish) or if you get locals from the 72.5 dish, channel 499 will not accurately reflect whether the b-band converter(s) are installed and working properly.


I have a HR20-100 that is displaying that I don't have the BB converters attached even after I installed them. How do I determine if I get my locals from the 72.5 dish and that is the reason the test isn't working, or if the problem is with the BB converters?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

eaglesfan27 said:


> How do I determine if I get my locals from the 72.5 dish


Do you have more than one actual dish on your house?


----------



## eaglesfan27 (Jun 17, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Do you have more than one actual dish on your house?


No, I just have the one 5 LNB dish on my house. I guess that means the BB converters are bad?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

eaglesfan27 said:


> No, I just have the one 5 LNB dish on my house. I guess that means the BB converters are bad?


Yep.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Before everyone gets themselves all in a panic about bad BBCs, does anyone know for 100% sure that channel 499 is 100% operational?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Before everyone gets themselves all in a panic about bad BBCs, does anyone know for 100% sure that channel 499 is 100% operational?


If none of the extenuating circumstances mentioned in this thread apply to you, then the test on 499 is accurate. Both of my HD receivers pass it.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> If none of the extenuating circumstances mentioned in this thread apply to you, then the test on 499 is accurate. Both of my HD receivers pass it.


Thanks for NOT answering the question. 

Some of mine pass, some don't. No pattern to it. So for now, I'm going by that 499 is not fully functional yet. I've got about two dozen BBCs here, so I would think that I could get a working set.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Thanks for NOT answering the question.


Thanks for being a smart ass. How did I not answer the question?


----------



## dharrismco (Aug 22, 2006)

I'll throw my experience out there.. I installed the BBCs on both sat in 1 and 2. On 499 I was told that they were not installed corrected. I unhooked the one on sat 1 and it said it was searching for a signal on sat 1. I changed the channel to a normal channel and it used sat 2 and worked fine. When I switched back to 499, it said it was searching for a signal on sat 1. So it seems it couldn't find the signal on sat 2 and was trying 1. I switched the BBC from sat 2 to sat 1 and it showed the slide again. When I tried all of my BBCs on tuner 2 they said searching for signal on sat 1 (I always changed to another channel to prove I could get the signal on sat 2 and then switched back).. All of my BBCs showed the slide if I connected them to sat 1.

Hopefully that's not too convoluted.. So do I have a problem with Sat tuner 1 since it always showed they were fine where sat 2 would always search for a signal on tuner 1?


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

To switch tuners from 1 to 2 takes two changes. If you are on 499 with tuner 1 you switch to another channel and that will be tuner 2 providing nothing is recording at the time so if you go back to 499 it will be testing 1 again. Change channels twice and go to 499 and you will test tuner 2. I understand that most of you know this but it took me a few minutes to figure out what I was doing wrong.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

joed32 said:


> To switch tuners from 1 to 2 takes two changes. If you are on 499 with tuner 1 you switch to another channel and that will be tuner 2 providing nothing is recording at the time so if you go back to 499 it will be testing 1 again. Change channels twice and go to 499 and you will test tuner 2. I understand that most of you know this but it took me a few minutes to figure out what I was doing wrong.


Well, I did not know that each time you change channels it switched tuners. There is so much information on this forum that it is hard to keep up with it all. Thanks for that information. But I assume this is only if you have two sat lines to the unit. I have 3 HR20's and need a SWM real bad.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Todays message with the BBC's connected on channel 499
"YOU ARE AUTHORIZED FOR THIS PROGRAM"

What the hell is going on.


----------



## antneye (Sep 29, 2006)

I just got a call from DIRECTV asking me to confirm that I have my BBC's installed. When I asked why it matters he said all of my HD will stop working in September without it. I guess that is the time for the migration.


Now will someone explain exactly what is migrating? I've been away for a while.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

antneye said:


> I just got a call from DIRECTV asking me to confirm that I have my BBC's installed. When I asked why it matters he said all of my HD will stop working in September without it. I guess that is the time for the migration.
> 
> Now will someone explain exactly what is migrating? I've been away for a while.


You just will not be able to receive the new MPEG4 HD channels that will launch in September without the BBC's connected.


----------



## antneye (Sep 29, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> You just will not be able to receive the new MPEG4 HD channels that will launch in September without the BBC's connected.


Thats what I though, but from his statement about losing all HD, I got the impression that every HD channel is being migrated, not just the new.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

antneye said:


> Thats what I though, but from his statement about losing all HD, I got the impression that every HD channel is being migrated, not just the new.


The current MPEG2 HD channels will be moved to MPEG4 at some point. When we don't know. Probably not for awhile.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

antneye said:


> Thats what I though, but from his statement about losing all HD, I got the impression that every HD channel is being migrated, not just the new.


Eventually, all HD will be migrated. But in September, only the new HD channels will be unavailable with a BBC. The current HD channels will remain where they are probably until sometime in 2008.


----------



## SD493 (Mar 10, 2003)

Indiana627 said:


> I just checked again and am now getting the 'searching for signal on satellite in 1 ext 771' message. I then checked satellite in 2 and got the 'searching for signal message' on it as well. I'm glad both appear to be working now, but why did I get the slide telling me to order new BBCs 30 minutes ago? I made no changes whatsoever to my setup between then and now.
> 
> Makes me nervous that these BBCs will sometimes work and sometimes won't when the new HD channels start broadcasting.


Same thing happened to me. At first I got the message the the BBCs wern't in
installed (they were). When I did the check of both tuners using the recording trick mentioned above I got the "searching for sat" message on both tuners.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

How do you change sat 1 to sat 2?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> How do you change sat 1 to sat 2?


You can't. The HR20 does not have dual live buffers. The only way of doing it is press record on the tuner you are on and the change the channel. But you cannot just flip back and forth like TiVo.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Thanks for being a smart ass. How did I not answer the question?


I think what he meant was are we sure that the test and test setup is 100% predictive and reliable? If someone really does have 20 BBCs and they all fail, either something further downstream in the receiver isn't working right or the test may produce false negatives.

It seems a legitimate question, given some people have already reported the same BBC not working, then working, having changed nothing. That might imply some inconsistency in the testing regime, no?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

...and now someone reports "You are authorized...."

I just did the test and I got the searching for channel, indicating all is fine. However, with someone else reporting a new message (which I don't get), of "you are authorized", there is a legitimate reason to ask the question "are we sure the test regime is working correctly"...

or as the OP recently said, "What the Hell is going on here?"

At this point, I wouldn't call the Test Channel exactly definitive. It is likely if you are getting the "searching for channel" message, that things are ok.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

I just tried 499 for the first time. Both tuner report "Searching..." so I'm good -- at least for now. When I select More Info, I see a long message about resetting the receiver (press RED button which we've been told NOT to do, at least at first) and then more blah about checking cabling and dish alignment, etc.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Rich, that's EXACTLY what I get...what with others getting completely different "success" messages, it's no wonder people are confused.

At this point the only thing I take from the message is if it says "searching for channel", that's better than having it not say it. Go figure.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> You can't. The HR20 does not have dual live buffers. The only way of doing it is press record on the tuner you are on and the change the channel. But you cannot just flip back and forth like TiVo.


When I check 499 I get the message for tunner 2 how do I check tunner 1?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> When I check 499 I get the message for tunner 2 how do I check tunner 1?


On that tuner press record and change the channel to 499. That will change the tuner.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> On that tuner press record and change the channel to 499. That will change the tuner.


Ok thanks


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

jimmyv2000 said:


> i was told by a csr that on my 2 H20-100 boxes that i should have this message already?(Totally opposite of whats posted here)
> So i'm a bit confused on this.
> I have my bbcs installed on my receivers already but no message. Just a Black screen.
> I ordered 2 online so i will see in 4-6 weeks when i get them.


They didn't know or didn't pay attention to details. The H20-100 are showing a black screen on that channel. Someone here with that receiver posted that they did get the message but that individual has the CE release. This should be fixed with future software. The BBC you had may not be bad but there is nothing wrong with having extras just in case.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

richlife said:


> I just tried 499 for the first time. Both tuner report "Searching..." so I'm good -- at least for now. When I select More Info, I see a long message about resetting the receiver (press RED button which we've been told NOT to do, at least at first) and then more blah about checking cabling and dish alignment, etc.





hasan said:


> Rich, that's EXACTLY what I get...what with others getting completely different "success" messages, it's no wonder people are confused.
> 
> At this point the only thing I take from the message is if it says "searching for channel", that's better than having it not say it. Go figure.


press info to bring up the channel banner/info, then press more info and you will get the full message screen


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Just some more info here. Talked to someone inside at D* about the BBCs & 499.

499 is still being tweaked.

Only the H20-600 with 0F14 or newer will show the slide or searching message.
Only the HR20-700 with 0166 or newer will show the slide or searching message.

For the -100s of both, 499 is not currently working. You wil get just black or grey screen.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Just some more info here. Talked to someone inside at D* about the BBCs & 499.
> 
> 499 is still being tweaked.
> 
> ...


I think we need to get the OP to add this info into the opening post, along with today's date, so it's on the first page....

Good job finding the answer. This may eliminte some worry and frustration for some people ...


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Just some more info here. Talked to someone inside at D* about the BBCs & 499.
> 
> 499 is still being tweaked.
> 
> ...


My h20-100 showed the slide (I don't have the BBC attached.)


----------



## Citation38 (May 29, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Just some more info here. Talked to someone inside at D* about the BBCs & 499.
> 
> 499 is still being tweaked.
> 
> ...


My HR20-100 shows the searching message on both tuners with BBCs attached.


----------



## yesongs (Oct 4, 2006)

Both my HR20-700's show "searching for signal"

Both my H20-100's show just a black screen

Eddie


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

I should clarify that the -100s with the current NR software may or may not work. I would suspect that the CEs should.

Of course its a YMMV at this point with 499 in general.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

My HR20 shows the slide and I do have both BBCs attached. I guess it may be time to order replacements.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I think we need to get the OP to add this info into the opening post, along with today's date, so it's on the first page....
> 
> Good job finding the answer. This may eliminte some worry and frustration for some people ...


done, Thanks RobertE


----------



## Gbsnplr (Nov 10, 2006)

Sorry to be stupid but what will the b-band get us and what is a SWM?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Gbsnplr said:


> Sorry to be stupid but what will the b-band get us and what is a SWM?


The new channels [current local HD & future HD] are using different frequencies [Ka Hi & lo]. The Ka hi comes through without any conversion. The new Ka lo needs to be up converted with as B Band Converter.
So what you will "get" will be the new HD channels coming soon.
The "SWM" is a Single Wire Multi-switch, that will reduce the number of coax needed to each unit that has the ability to use it.


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Just some more info here. Talked to someone inside at D* about the BBCs & 499.
> 
> 499 is still being tweaked.
> 
> ...


For the HR20-100 it will display the info in error if you are using 95 or 72.5 dish. If you are not using any one of those then it should work. The H20-100 is just showing a black screen.

Post 89


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> The "SWM" is a Single Wire Multi-switch, that will reduce the number of coax needed to each unit that has the ability to use it.


It'll reduce the number of coax lines needed to the HR20, but the D12 and H20 will still require one line.  The biggest advantage is that you can split the lines coming from it like a normal cable TV line.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> It'll reduce the number of coax lines needed to the HR20, but the D12 and H20 will still require one line.  The biggest advantage is that you can split the lines coming from it like a normal cable TV line.


Ah you mean the H20 & D12 won't work with no coax? 
Gee why would anybody want a SWM then. :lol:


----------



## capecodsooner (Jan 20, 2007)

Another wrinkle....sorry if I missed it in the first 6 pages of this thread. I did read them all once. 

My H20-600, OF14 release, shows good test the first time I run it. I get the slider, press info, and get a good test message.

If I go to another HD channel (I used NESN after the Sox win over SD) and then come back it gives me the failure message saying call D for a BBC. No slider just black screen followed by a full screen showing a call D to get one message.

If I power down the reciever (standby, not unplugged) then repeat the test, or allow it to come up on 499 from standby I get a good test. Switch channels and come back and it fails.

Able to duplicate time ater time with no deviation.

It works fine every time if I used an SD channel prior to going to 499. And it continues to work fine as long as I don't use an HD channel as my previously viewed channel.

Seems like it gets confused if it toggles back and forth between HD signals.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

I just noticed channel 499, and I got the slide telling me to order the converters. However, they are correctly hooked up to the unit. I changed channels, then came back to 499, and now I get the searching for signal message. This happened around 1130 pm eastern last night.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

i recieved my new ones yesterday i installed them same issue "YOU ARE AUTHORIZED FOR THIS PROGRAM"
hmmmmmmmmmm test channel not working right?


----------



## St Louis Cardinals Fan (Oct 22, 2006)

I can't see channel 499.
I have a HR20-700 and I don't see channel 499 on the ALL CHANNELS I GET screen??
What am I doing wrong????


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

dumb question, have you tried manual channel or just looking at the guide?


----------



## St Louis Cardinals Fan (Oct 22, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> dumb question, have you tried manual channel or just looking at the guide?


Tried both. Neither would show 499. I have 498 and 500 but no 499


----------



## St Louis Cardinals Fan (Oct 22, 2006)

I do have the older 3 LNB antenna. Do you need one of the 5 LNB antennas to receive channel 499 ??


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

St Louis Cardinals Fan said:


> I do have the older 3 LNB antenna. Do you need one of the 5 LNB antennas to receive channel 499 ??


I don't know for sure but you probably do since it is for the new MPEG4 HD channels.


----------



## St Louis Cardinals Fan (Oct 22, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> I don't know for sure but you probably do since it is for the new MPEG4 HD channels.


Thanks for the reply. I believe you are right.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> I don't know for sure but you probably do since it is for the new MPEG4 HD channels.


long day, I didn't even think to ask. 499 does not show upon my Philips sd tivo with the AT9 either


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Doesnt affect SD units.


----------



## UltraMagnus0001 (Sep 16, 2006)

jclarke9999 said:


> I just tried it on my H20 without the BBC and got a nice slide telling me that I need a BBC to continue receiving HD and how to get one for free from D*.


http://www.Directv.com/bbc


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Doesn't affect SD units.


oops my bad. I should have said that it would not show up the the sd units as well (as the 3lnb HD IRDs)


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

Titan25 said:


> If you don't have a B-Band convertor in place (or a SWM) then your receiver DOES see a signal for channel 499, but is on the corresponding frequency in the A band.
> 
> So, they put the slide up on the A band channel, and if the B Band convertor is not installed, you get the slide.
> 
> The only "gotcha" is if the B-Band convertor switches out the A Band signal, but doesn't pass any B Band signal. That you wouldn't know until there is an actual B Band signal.


Which is probably why I get the searching message on Sat 1 and 2 even though I'm diplexing over one of the feeds.. Stupid way to test DTV!!! unless you expanded the spectrum of RG6, and I can use my BBC and diplexer.. w00t.


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

I just tweaked up my new Slimline dish using a signal meter. All signals were reading +90 even on the 99 sat. However after installing the Bband converters the 119 signal seemed to diminish. Anyone else note a loss through the convertor?


----------



## MalibuRacing (Mar 2, 2007)

I, like others, passed the 499 "test" about a week ago with my HR20. I tried last night and it failed...  I guess I'll check again tonight. I also wonder if the test is 100% functional? Could it be an issue with my adapter(s)? 

I know one thing, I DEFINITELY want to make sure that I can receive the new channels when they become available, and not have to wait on replacement BBC adapters!!


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

MalibuRacing said:


> I, like others, passed the 499 "test" about a week ago with my HR20. I tried last night and it failed...  I guess I'll check again tonight. I also wonder if the test is 100% functional? Could it be an issue with my adapter(s)?
> 
> I know one thing, I DEFINITELY want to make sure that I can receive the new channels when they become available, and not have to wait on replacement BBC adapters!!


I don't know which model you are referring to -100 or -700, but in either case, I don't trust the 499 test. It seems erratic. Mine passes (a -700), but too many others have reported "on again, off again" results.

I just checked it again and it "passed". I don't much care for the "searching for" as a pass indication.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I agree mine has gone from pass to fail to pass many times. I talked to 2nd level support about it but they were not aware of any issues with it.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

There's some excellent information in the following thread which may help answer some of the questions being posed here.

BBCs - how they work, and what channel 499 actually tests


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

One thing that just came to my mind is what if it isn't the channel. What if it is the BBCs that don't work well and they only work 1/2 the time. I'm wondering if this is going to be the case when the new HD comes out. Will the BBCs work all of the time or is it a common problem in all of them?


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

I am getting a searching for satellite message on 499, but ONLY for Tuner 2. I can't seem to get it to switch the tuner and see the searching message for Tuner 1. I should be able to see it for both, right? I'm on the HR20-100.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

BuffaloDenny said:


> I am getting a searching for satellite message on 499, but ONLY for Tuner 2. I can't seem to get it to switch the tuner and see the searching message for Tuner 1. I should be able to see it for both, right? I'm on the HR20-100.


Yes.
So what do you get for the other [#1] tuner?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

BuffaloDenny said:


> I am getting a searching for satellite message on 499, but ONLY for Tuner 2. I can't seem to get it to switch the tuner and see the searching message for Tuner 1. I should be able to see it for both, right? I'm on the HR20-100.


Go to channel 499. Then channel up 2 channels and then change the channel to 499 again. That will get the other tuner on 499.


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Go to channel 499. Then channel up 2 channels and then change the channel to 499 again. That will get the other tuner on 499.


Thank you B'more! You may have stolen McGahee away from my fav team, but you're alright! I've tried that in the past, and still it only shows tuner 2. I'll try again later when I'm home. I think I may have hit the channel up button 2 times, then channel down 2 times. This time I'll make sure to channel up twice, then key in 499 and hit enter.

I've been having a slight issue on one of my transponders, but I haven't changed anything with the BBC's yet as part of the troubleshooting. This may or may not lend credence to a bad BBC.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

My aunt just got her BBC's in the mail I hooked them up for her tuned to channel 499 it said that it BBC's weren't working. Did a menu reset still the same thing. How can 
I get this to work ?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

What receiver does your Aunt have? And while you're checking into that, trace the wiring and locate her multiswitch to make sure it's a Zinwell WB68, NOT a Zinwell SAM6802 - the 6802 is NOT compatible with Ka-lo (what the BBCs are designed to convert) and she will fail the test even if the BBCs are fine - I know this from personal experience. :lol:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> What receiver does your Aunt have? And while you're checking into that, trace the wiring and locate her multiswitch to make sure it's a Zinwell WB68, NOT a Zinwell SAM6802 - the 6802 is NOT compatible with Ka-lo (what the BBCs are designed to convert) and she will fail the test even if the BBCs are fine - I know this from personal experience. :lol:


She has a HR20-700


----------

